# Gewächshausheizung



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Aug. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe bei meiner Aquaponicforschung einen Beitrag gefunden, wie man das Gewächshaus beheizen kann.
(Was die Selbstversorgeraquaponicer alles miteinander kombinierren ist wirklich spannend.)

-> Mit Kompost, Stallmist oder ähnlichem. Das freigesetzte CO2 kommt den Pflanzen obendrein noch zu Gute... 
Ja gut gießen macht dann nicht so den Spaß, (brauchen die Aquaponicer ja nicht) aber die Idee find ich gut. 
Da kann das Frühjahr früher starten, so man jemanden zu gießen findet.

Nur mal so

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## wp-3d (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gewächshausheizung*

Hallo Thomas,

was Du nicht alles findest,

Oma oder Opa hätten Dir das auch erklären können. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frühbeet

.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gewächshausheizung*

Hi Werner,

Nee, so geht das ja nicht. Die Beete können ja nicht gedüngt werden. Der Mist dient nur als Heizung und CO2 Produzent. 
Nen Mistbeet wäre ja zu einfach.

Einige von den Anlagen stehen in beheizten Gewächshäusern und als zusatzheizung zum Heizkosten sparen kommt da noch der Kompost/ Stallmist rein. (Nicht auf die Beete.)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gewächshausheizung*

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, deine Gartennachbarn und deine Tochter werden sich freuen, wenn du mal die Tür vom Gewächshaus aufmachst 

LG
Andreas


----------



## samorai (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gewächshausheizung*

He Jungs!
Darf ich euch mal'nen Tipp geben. Ein Hochbeet im Gewächshaus ist das Non plus Ultra, es vereint alles: Wärme, Feuchtigkeit und Jahreszeitliche frühe Bestückung.Geht die Temperatur im Frühjahr unter Null stellt man 2 oder 3 Kerzen rein.

LG Ron!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gewächshausheizung*

Hi Andreas,

Es gibt ja Gießsysteme. Einfach den Wasserhahn draußen anbringen...

Es dreht sich viel um den Ertrag in der Acuaponic (Gemüse und Fisch). Das heißt, mit ein wenig Mist können Sie früher anbauen und öfter Ernten zumindest Gemüse.

Es handelt sich ja wirklich um ein Selbstversorgerkonzept. So schafft man es mit geringem Platzbedarf (Gewächshaus) sich selbst zu versorgen.) Ich find das Klasse. 

Es war ja nur mal ein Tip, den jeder der es gebrauchen kann für sich einsetzen kann. Ich fand die Idee gut und Stromsparend, auch wenn ich es nicht machen werde. 


@Ron oder ne Schippe Mist 

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gewächshausheizung*

@ Ron: Mit nem Garten in der Kleingartensiedlung, der nicht am Wohnaus ist, wirds schwierig mit Kerzen, gerade wenns kälter ist, geht man ja ne allzu oft dahin, dementsprechend nützen dir Kerzen ne viel, wenn du sie einmal aufstellst und dann aber ne regelmäßig neue anmachst.

@ Thomas: Ich sag ja ne, dass die Idee schlecht ist, ich äußere ja nur meine Gedanken 



MfG
Andreas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gewächshausheizung*

... oder so http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/nordmagazin/media/nordmagazin15415.html
Wird gleich das Haus für ein Jahr mitgeheitzt.

Grüße

Thomas


----------

